# So is this normal or weird?



## Irishgurl (Jul 13, 2016)

So me and my friend are in the 9th grade, we were in my room working on a project for a summer class and I left for a few minutes to do some stuff.

When I got back she was asleep in a funny way. Like she was asleep on the bed, but her feet were sticking out and up on the desk lol. Cuz we were making a poster but her feet were on top of it.

I didn't want to wake her up because I thought he must be tired to fall asleep so fast, so I just started working again. But I kept getting distracted because her feet were on the poster and her toes kept wiggling a lot, so I started playing around with them.

For example whenever I push her toes back and forth a few times, they would start wiggling by themselves. Then I would hold them still to make them stop. The radio was on, so sometimes when I did that her toes wiggled to the beat of the song =P.

I think she was dreaming about dancing the whole time since we both take dance class. Because they follow instructions, like if I push her toes faster or if I whisper "faster" when they are wiggling, then they start wiggling faster lol.  and if I whisper "point your toes", she would do the tippy-toes like a ballet dancer and hold it for a long time, like sometimes until I push her toes back.

I was wondering is it normal that I was amused by her feet when she was asleep? I just thought it was cute because she has long toes and takes care of them. Thanks.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Aug 31, 2016)

what the...?


----------



## RonnieOHara (Nov 29, 2017)

What... It's good answer for your thread. In my opinion it's really weird.


----------



## nickianders (Nov 29, 2017)

To me it's kind of weird. But people have different fetishes...


----------



## peterslim (Nov 29, 2017)

oh god... To me it's very weird.


----------

